# Go fly a kite



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)

Just a little something different,


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I have seen something like that before at the NMRA Regional Spring Bash. Always thought about doing something like that, but my layout is mostly industrial. Maybe some day....

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I like the kites! Great touch!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

LOVE IT! So much so, that I might try to add one of these to my HO layout.

Excellent ... thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

sweet, Hobby Lobby is having a blowout on these. I got a chain gang, campers, and bums. i think i could use the kite people for climbers on my cliff???? sweet camper bus!


----------



## Too-Many-Hobbies (Mar 25, 2010)

Whoa! thats cool, is that a lake i see to the right?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You guys are lucky to have so many accessory items available in your scale. I have to carve my people out of 4 x 4's!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

A friend stopped by a couple of days ago, we were talking about "unique scenes", and I showed him this "kites" thread. He told me that years ago, while on vacation out East, he saw a layout where the builder actually used real miniature kites and had a fan blowing air to keep them aloft. The kites would scurry and weave about the "sky" just like real ones. He went on to say that the fan was hidden under the layout and gave a touch of realism and motion to the scene. Must have been a real challenge for the builder, especially 20, or so, years ago. 

Don't know that I would be able to recreate such a neat deal myself. The idea itself is very creative and I guess where there's a will, there's a way.....

Funny, how, in all my years of modeling railroads, 50 years now, having a layout that that seems forever "evolving", there is always something that amazes and, sometimes, inspires me. Simply, mind boggling. Seems to be endless. I'm always seeing new ideas, and saying to myself, "Now, why didn't I think of that?" Anyone in the same boat?

Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Bob,

I already "know why I didn't think of that" ... I'm CLUELESS! Which, of course, is the specific reason why I keep poking around here on the forum ... to sponge all of the good ideas off of you guys!

TJ


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

All I can say is even though I've progressed a bit further than the cursory 4x8 plywood layout, sometimes novel ideas make my layout not a large step beyond where I started, with that cursory 4x8 layout. Some folks have the knack of being able to take an almost impossible idea, and make it a reality. 

Yep, model railroaders are a pretty smart bunch. 

Bob


----------



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)

*Thanks*


Thanks guys for the kind words on this little slice of the layout;I didn't think that flying a kite would garnish the oh look at that,and wow thats neat sort of response.
Anyway thanks again for checking it out
Mike


----------



## Wyatt2104 (Dec 28, 2009)

yellowiron said:


> Just a little something different,


Very nice Kites, I always like to get ideas for the open space between tracks.
I've gotten a lot of Ideas from the Past Houston Train Shows.
One that I plan on incorporating on my Grandfather's Cabin resort on Lake Huron in Tawas, is the Little Kid running from the Beach girl with her top in his
Hand as he runs, gonna name it "Little Bobby", after Me.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> I already "know why I didn't think of that" ... I'm CLUELESS! Which, of course, is the specific reason why I keep poking around here on the forum ... to sponge all of the good ideas off of you guys!
> 
> TJ


+1:laugh:



stationmaster said:


> All I can say is even though I've progressed a bit further than the cursory 4x8 plywood layout, sometimes novel ideas make my layout not a large step beyond where I started, with that cursory 4x8 layout. Some folks have the knack of being able to take an almost impossible idea, and make it a reality.
> 
> Yep, model railroaders are a pretty smart bunch.
> 
> Bob


Obviously geniuses



yellowiron said:


> Thanks guys for the kind words on this little slice of the layout;I didn't think that flying a kite would garnish the oh look at that,and wow thats neat sort of response.
> Anyway thanks again for checking it out
> Mike


Liking the early 60's VW van:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

When I built my 1950's HO layout, a friend gave me a pre-packaged box of 1950's era cars. It included a VW "microbus" van, which I thought was odd and misplaced, because I thought they were 1960's vintage. Well, some quick 'net surfing proved me wrong. The "Type 1" VW van dates back to 1950!

Cheers,

TJ


----------

